# 1/96 USS Constitution



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

A long time dream is getting close to reality.....I'm gathering ideas as I came across a 1965 1/96 Revell USS Constitution kit in excellent condition that still had the history booklet for 35.00 bucks! not bad huh?

I have a newer version that now will serve as extra parts and now with mini and nano surface mount LED's I can do the authentic candle and lantern lighting I have always wanted to do.

*QUESTIONS:* Has anyone built this kit lately, have any warnings or things to look out for, are there any after market goodies out there for this type of kit?

My plan is to have it cut water line, with sails rolled and tied up......Did they ever turn the yard arms tight inward to make room for tight port locations?

Thanks!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Since she's still active you might be able to ask questions on the US Navy site or the Navy page on Facebook.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There has been discussion of the kit on hyperscale. Also check on steelnavy i think there is a good build article. Parts of the kit need to be reworked here and there.

The plastic upper masts can bend and break easily. They should be reenforced with wire or replaced with wood. The tiny plastic eyelets you glue to the deck are not very good and pop out. Drill holes through the deck and make some small wire loops that pass through the deck and glue underneath.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks guys! 

Who knows...it be a good excuse to visit Boston....heheheh
I hear Fall in Boston is amazing.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I built that kit in 1979, brings back memories. I do remember it had some quirks to it but all in all it was a nice kit. I spent way to much time on the cannon decks and the living quarters because once it's buttoned up there goes all that work but if you light it up you may be able to see the detail. I did buy another kit the following year to stash away for a redo. Not sure when but someday. Please keep us posted, it should be an interesting build.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Dave!

Like many Sci-Fi models....they just don't seem right unless lit.

For the Captain's quarters I will be using thin microscope cover glass for the windows and even though the scale lanterns will have a realistic soft amber like glow...slightly brighter led's with a more of a lighter tone than the candles will be in hidden places producing more general light...same goes for the lower gun deck as well. 

I would not build this ship without any lighting......I will also be making a custom glass cover as I have seen 1st hand what these kits look like after spiders, dust and time ravage them.

HA! at one pint early in the construction I should put one of my rats on the deck and snap a pic! "So thats what happen'd to the food supply!" 

This one is Binky...she is a Siamese rat...cool huh?


----------

